# Comprimized!



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'm putting this flic here for all.






A friend recieved a letter yesterday from a university where she had been going to dr.s. Her private ssi#,bank ,credit card ,etc,#s have all been invovled in a state wide ID THIFT RING!This came about from a worker at the university who collects info fro this ID THEFT RING.

She was told to close all banking 'shes on SSI so this means possible interruption of her support'. All credit cards ,call credit bureus put freeze or fraud alert on all credit.

This has caused her a nightmare for last 2 days.She helped us though by warning us about guarding our private info. So we have been doing the same thing with our accounts.

This nation has been invaded and theres nothing we can do about it,the traitors who are doing this have their reasons,and its power,they don't need anymore money,they took everyone elses so its power and to get this they have to bankrupt all nations by war or financial breakdown.ALL MY OPINION TAKEN FROM ALL THEIR ACTIONS.

[We go to a clinic also,since we are not rich and unlike immigrants don't get free medical care of reduced price we go to clinics where medical students get their education from working on us,.But this is very little care.Because if your not a member of a minority with a huge lobby working on your behalf,your refused most test that may determine if you have a problem that may advance into something more serious. If your a minority,you will get the best care available in this nation;FOR FREE'. All your children will also ,includign all the kids the people can support with your tax dollars.]


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sprign is busy here as most of you know,more aggrevation and work is the last thign we needed here.But we were convivned to make changes.Hope it will do us good,who knows now a days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111I'm so peeved about it all.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I also had my idenity stolen, hacked, but before any damage was done I signed up for life lock. That was one of the smartest things I have done, besides prepping. They have protected me a dozen times or more now and all for ten bucks a month.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> I also had my idenity stolen, hacked, but before any damage was done I signed up for life lock. That was one of the smartest things I have done, besides prepping. They have protected me a dozen times or more now and all for ten bucks a month.


I was out on a girls trip to Walnut Creek OH and surrounding area for the day. Made a purchase, all was fine. Hubby called and said our bank called, they were shutting our credit card off it was compromised! I had no idea what that even meant. Thankfully we think ahead and always carry some cash or I wouldn't of been able to buy any crafts or material, lol

My daughter works out of town a lot. Always at the same few locations. The one guy, his hotel phone rang, they said they were the front desk and needed his credit card to put in their system for incidentals. Never thinking, he gave it to them and they even had him spell his name correctly. Here it happens they lulled the front desk, ask for a room number and did it to 6 rooms. The poor guy went through hell. The local police wouldn't even give them the time of day for 3 days. So between 4 of them, they tracked down where they lived. Stupid idiots, ordered $200 worth of pizza and had it delivered on his credit card? They finally did arrest 4 younger adults. But he can't sit easy, he doesn't know if they sold his identity. It is a scary world anymore.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Someone got a hold of my DH's bank card number. They made some donations to PBS to make sure the number was valid then tried to buy tickets on the London Underground and an hour later tried to buy plane fare out of Hong Kong. Our bank called to see if these were our charges and cancelled the card. They sent us out a new card and now DH makes purchases with cash only.


----------

